# Asf



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Does anyone keep their lone males with female African short furred rats, when not using them for breeding?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

not me personally, but I know several people who do, and it is working very well


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you Patricia  x


----------



## yorke (Mar 17, 2017)

Have wondered about this as i have a few retired bucks im keeping. Would be nice if they could have company. How easy is introductions? Should i rather introduce a young ASF doe?


----------

